
“Peter Thiel is trying to save the world” - amexrap
https://www.businessinsider.com/peter-thiel-is-trying-to-save-the-world-2016-12
======
kafkaesq
Let's just note that this article is at least nominally about Thiel's
philosophical background, rather than his politics per se -- and hence, not
quite flaggable for the remaining 36 hours or so.

------
squozzer
Saving The World might be Thiel's biggest mistake.

------
brakmic
Neoconservatism reloaded?

~~~
internaut
I don't think so. As far as I understand it is accepted that neoconservativism
endorses foreign intervention and democracy.

Thiel has been against these misadventures to 'reform' the Middle East and he
isn't a fan of democracy.

That Leo Strauss was an influence on the neocons and Thiel doesn't imply he is
a neocon. That seems like a category error. It is a common failure mode on
both sides of the political divide to lump different but connected groups
together.

